# ww2 huffman miltary bicycle



## oneology (Apr 8, 2014)

was wanting to know more about this bike its in its original condition
thank's


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 8, 2014)

oneology said:


> was wanting to know more about this bike its in its original condition
> thank's




Best advice?  Read through all of the threads in this forum.  There's a lot of information to be gathered just by browsing.

Ed


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 9, 2014)

What does it say on the fender?


----------



## oneology (Apr 10, 2014)

*huffman*

its says usa 205 ho


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 12, 2014)

oneology said:


> its says usa 205 ho




Could it be 205 HQ ??


----------



## milbicycleman (May 12, 2014)

It looks all correct except for the handlebars which are relatively easy to find. I think memory lane classics has some NOS handlebars for sale. Whats the serial number?


----------

